

Cartoon animal logos - andrewtbham

i am trying to think of a logo... and it seems like lots of sites have animals for logos...<p>twitter - bird and fail whale
seesmic - racoon
duckduckgo - duck
remember the milk - cow<p>are there more?
======
slater
Mozilla - Dragon

Firefox - Uh, Firefox :D

~~~
sp332
Thunderbird and Sunbird have birds :-)

Chandler has a dog, FileHippo has a hippo, DuckDuckGo has a duck, GIMP has
a... something called Wilber, Dragon UnPACKer has a dragon, OpenOffice has
some seagulls, Python used to have a python, Songbird has a bird.

This is a really long list.

------
andrewtbham
hipmunk has a cool little chipmunk.

------
Mz
Mostly unknown little site: I kind of have a (stylized) gazelle for Health
Gazelle, made from the letters h and g (you can probably readily see the h,
maybe not so much the g).

------
andrewtbham
bitly has a fish

